# Happy Birthday Matt



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

This is the big one isn't it? Or am I off by a year or so? At least Steve and the boys are working on a good present for this year, right? Hope it's a good one for you.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks Jim, it is the big 40 today :jaw: 

We'll see if Steve and the boys can give me a belated birthday present tomorrow. They'll be playing without Ray Lewis again so it could go either way. If the Ravens can't give me a belated birthday present tomorrow Ohio State won today so I'm pretty happy


----------



## JRJ (Feb 9, 2005)

Happy BD, Matt.

-Russ


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Forgot about them. I was going to see if you wanted to go watch the game but the kid has had a temp of about 101 all day.


----------



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

wooo!

Happy b-day!


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Happy belated Birthday, Matt!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday! The big Four OH . 10 more to go to make it to the half Century mark! 

-John N.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Let's just hope I make it that long! I never thought I would make it to 25 let alone 40


----------



## 04cobratorchred (Oct 22, 2006)

Happy B-Day Matt. Hope its a good one.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

It's been good so far, 2 of 3 birthday wishes have been granted


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Happy B-Day Matt! What were the 2 wishes granted? Do I even want to know the third one?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah, Happy birthday man!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Simpte 27 said:


> Happy B-Day Matt! What were the 2 wishes granted? Do I even want to know the third one?


Thw two wishes that came true were both the Ravens and Buckeyes winning this weekend. I can't tell the third wish or it won't come true


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey Matt, Happy Birthday, another fellow Scorpian I see, mine was the other day! Hope you get all you wish for and more!

Linda


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

A little belatedly, but happy birthday Matt! I remember my 40th...like it was 13 years ago.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

LindaC said:


> Hey Matt, Happy Birthday, another fellow Scorpian I see, mine was the other day! Hope you get all you wish for and more!
> 
> Linda


Thanks Linda and Happy Belated Birthday to you too!

Thanks to everyone else for the Birthday greetings also. It was a decent weekend to turn 40


----------



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey Matt, Happy Belated Birthday! I think I have a few ounces of Excel I could give you when you swing by my house tomorrow!


----------

